# Chisel slip! Help with repair



## Helvetica (3 Oct 2019)

Took too thick of a bite of this dovetail, should I glue a repair slip on there now, or fit and repair with sawdust & glue later? It’s probably 2mm wide at the end















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samhay (3 Oct 2019)

Do you have the other bit?


----------



## CHJ (3 Oct 2019)

Judging by my experience with the difficulty of colour matching sawdust/glue repairs I would think best bet would be a slip of the wood glued in the same orientation and dovetail reworked before assembly.


----------



## woodbloke66 (3 Oct 2019)

CHJ":3k3x22ru said:


> Judging by my experience with the difficulty of colour matching sawdust/glue repairs I would think best bet would be a slip of the wood glued in the same orientation and dovetail reworked before assembly.


Yep, if you do as Chas suggests and match up the end grain the 'fix' will be invisible - Rob


----------



## ColeyS1 (3 Oct 2019)

CHJ":19b3rxar said:


> Judging by my experience with the difficulty of colour matching sawdust/glue repairs I would think best bet would be a slip of the wood glued in the same orientation and dovetail reworked before assembly.


Same here. When I've ever tried it it sticks out like a small thumb. I've had better results using a 2pack hard filler. That must make me sound like I do alot of bodging [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Helvetica (3 Oct 2019)

I dropped the other bit in a sea of shavings unfortunately. Thanks I will try the slip now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LBCarpentry (23 Oct 2019)

With a splice as small as that it can often be better to cut back a larger amount and splice in something bigger.

Why not remove the entire top of the dovetail, 2mm thick and back to the shoulder and then splice another piece on and re fettle. It will have no effect on the strength but look much better. Your only join line will be along the thinnest edge and running in line with the shoulder


----------



## MikeG. (23 Oct 2019)

It's the tail board, so you've done this first, presumably, and there isn't a mating pin board yet. Why not just re-shape the tails?


----------



## Helvetica (23 Oct 2019)

LBCarpentry":2h5vrbd0 said:


> With a splice as small as that it can often be better to cut back a larger amount and splice in something bigger.


 Yes I can see this working well. I tried a small splice but the chisel just knocked it out. Many thanks for all the tips guys


----------

